# OpenSUSE 10.2 Bootloader Fails



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Okay, I've installed OpenSUSE 10.2 KDE on a Powermac G3 Blue and white:

350 MHz G3
640 MB PC100 RAM
120 GB Western Digital HDD
(60 GB Maxtor also in temporarily-just need to copy the files off of it...)

I got a horrible error when it got to installing the boot loader, so after messing with it for a while I gave up and skipped it.

If I launch the CD I can boot into SUSE fine, I would just like to get a boot loader up so I don't have to go through the CD to boot it.

Any ideas?


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

BTW, it's not a live CD or any thing, just when it boots instead of "install or repair" I use "Boot to installed system"


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Never can afford a Powermac so don't know the hard disk and partition convention there but in Linux if one is inside Suse and Suse's /boot is in device say hda2 then this terminal command should restore the boot loader

```
grub-install /dev/hda2
```
Suse will then boot automatically and works if its menu.lst is operational or has been assembled correctly. If its menu.lst is faulty or non-existent then one can write one's own. To that I need the output of "fdisk -l" to give the partition layout and the content of the /boot directory so that I know the kernel names.

If you do have a problem post Suse's /boot/grub/menu.lst here too.

I am assuming the same partition convention and filing layout in Powermac as in a PC. Within reason the knowledge in PC should be applicable to a Powermac as Grub is the same Grub in every system.

Grub is the standard Suse boot loader.

if Poermac uses Unix convention of naming partition like c(1)d(0) etc then I may not be able to convert the PC commands to suit the Powermac. However Open Suse does have Yast, kind of system configurator, that is available in both the GUI as well as in terminal. Therefore you can just run "yast" to configure the boot loader any number of times untill you got it right. Suse would be just any other Linux if it hasn't got Yast.


----------

